# Sergeant 1st Class Cathcart



## BloodStripe (Nov 16, 2014)

Assigned to the 3rd SFG, Sergeant 1st Class Cathcart was killed in action from injuries sustained during combat operations in Afghanistan on November 14. This was his fifth deployment to Afghanistan.

https://m.facebook.com/577995562305...41828.577995562305007/607535702684326/?type=1

Rest in peace, SFC Cathcart.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Sgt. 1st Class Cathcart and thank you for your service.

My condolences to his unit, family, and friends.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn.  Fair winds and following seas, SFC Cathcart.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 16, 2014)

This one hurt. 

I will tell you from first hand knowledge- SFC Cathcart got the absolute best effort the Special Operations community could give him. From MEDEVAC to the surgical team on down the line. 

I was honored to have the privilege to help prepare SFC Cathcart for his flight out of Kunduz province. He was transferred with great care, honor, and dignity in the custody of his brothers. 

Fair winds, SFC Cathcart. To all the members of 3rd Group and the SF Community, I am so sorry.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2014)

Gentlemen, I am so sorry for the loss of your colleague and brother.


----------



## Dame (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest in peace, SFC Cathcart.

@amlove21 I'm so sorry about his loss. But your description of his journey would give such comfort to his friends and family. I hope it makes it to them.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 16, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest easy, your watch is done.

...and thank you, amlove21, for doing what you do.


----------



## CDG (Nov 16, 2014)

RIP SFC Cathcart.

@amlove21 , thank you.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2014)

DOL SFC Cathcart.
Thank you Amlove for your efforts to save him.


----------



## BEAR43 (Nov 16, 2014)

RIP SFC Cathcart. Thank you amlove.


----------



## ZmanTX (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest in peace SFC Cathcart.
For those who knew this warrior I'm sorry for your loss.

Saw this and thought I could share it with you folks.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...-025529089.html;_ylt=A0LEVzrPaWlUad0A63dXNyoA


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2014)

@Zach M , thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest in Peace SFC Cathcart.  DOL.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 17, 2014)

RIP SFC Cathcart.

Thank you and your team @amlove21 for your efforts.  Same with the docs at the base.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 17, 2014)

RIP, Warrior. 

@amlove21 thank you and your PJs for ensuring his dignity.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 18, 2014)

RIP SFC Cathcart, prayers out to your family and Brothers.

Thank you amlove21.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SFC Cathcart.

Thanks amlove 21.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 18, 2014)

Fair Winds and Following Seas, SFC.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 21, 2014)

RIP, SFC Cathcart, hand salute.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.mlive.com/news/bay-city/index.ssf/2015/04/fallen_bay_city_soldier_michae_1.html


----------

